# Rutland Weekend 300 - 14th August 2021



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2021)

Rutland Weekend 300km audax on 14th August is now open for business. It’s setup on the basis that restrictions will be lifted by then. But may be subject to change depending on what the situation is nearer the time. 

https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=8570

With a midnight start , it means even full value riders will be back by a reasonable hour in the evening and be able to get food and a train home after finishing. The aim is for a pub finish which I’ll aim to have manned from mid to late afternoon into the evening.

300km cycling event starting from Baldock, Hertfordshire. Controls at St Ives, Oakham, Bottesford, Oundle, St Neots and Baldock.







After an (optional) curry, a midnight start from Baldock, Herts sees you heading north for Rutland. Dawn will break as you approach Rutland Water. Onwards to Bottesford for breakfast. Return via different route

This event will start from Baldock railway station on the stroke of midnight. Plenty of cycle friendly trains run between Cambridge and Kings Cross on the Friday evening. There will be an optional pre ride evening curry (not included in price) in Baldock to help fuel you through the night. The first control is St Ives where you'll be able to refuel at a 24hr services.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Aug 2021)

Do you mean St Neots not Ives


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Aug 2021)

"The first control is St Ives where you'll be able to refuel at a 24hr services."


CXRAndy said:


> Do you mean St Neots not Ives


Phil rarely errs and never confuses his saints.


----------

